
Show HN: Top Free Mobile Apps for Text and Data Analysis - Yeroniomus
https://elearningindustry.com/top-8-mobile-apps-for-text-analysis#
======
gus_massa
I think this is not an article for a ShowHN, it's a blog post, not some kind
of project.

From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

You have a previous submission that looks like a possible example of a ShowHN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12509106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12509106)
. My critique of that project is that I found it very difficult to get to the
online trial version
[http://demo.intellexer.com/](http://demo.intellexer.com/) For a ShowHN it's
better the trial version or a landing page with some information and a direct
link to the trial version.

~~~
Yeroniomus
Thanks for your feedback. I'll consider this critique for my future
submissions. Did you try
[http://esapi.intellexer.com/Summarizer](http://esapi.intellexer.com/Summarizer)?
It's free online version of the service mentioned in my previous post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12509106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12509106).

